# I want to plant all my cages!



## It_Glows (Jan 20, 2012)

I need a list of plants safe for and compatible with Gramm Rosea, Damon Sp. and Euryurus Leachii. I plan to rehome all these into naturalistic enclosures.


----------



## pa3k_87 (Jan 20, 2012)

Live plants are usually harder to maintain especially on a T enclosure. Try using fake ones instead. I've seen realistic ones sold in a dollar store.

But if you must, then you can't go wrong with Pothos (aka devil's ivy). You can also use Syngonium (looks kinda like an arrowhead, only viney). I've used both in some of my T enclosure, and they're pretty tolerant. For you're G rosea tank, I wouldnt put any live plants at all. G roseas like it arid, while plants need a bit of watering once in a while. You can also put Tillandsias in your tank. Just have at least 3 available and rotate each one once every 2 weeks (2 in your window, 1 inside you tank). This way, each of your plants will get enough sunlight.

Other plants I've used in my reptile/amphibian terrariums were:
Succulents (Jade plants, Aloes, etc..) (needs very intense light, but less moisture)
Bromeliads (Bright colors will fade to green if you don't have intense lighting)
Earthstars (Bright colors will fade to green if you dont have intense lighting)
Anthuriums (slow grower, but has really wide leaves that create shade)
Ficus (benjamina and elastica)
Codiaeum (needs intense light for brighter leaf colors)
Some philodendron species
Mind-your-own-business plant (aka baby tears) - I had to take this out since some parts have gone moldy
Fittonia - needs high light and moisture - mine became tall and leggy due to not enough light
Flame violet - needs high light and medium moisture - mine became leggy due to not enough light, some leaves have gone moldy too due to too much moisture.
Mango (I just planted a seed to see how it goes and it's still alive after 3 months; I'll try avocado next)

Most of these require higher lighting which some arachnids will hate, and also higher moisture

Good luck and happy landscaping!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## It_Glows (Jan 20, 2012)

Patrik Rey said:


> Live plants are usually harder to maintain especially on a T enclosure. Try using fake ones instead. I've seen realistic ones sold in a dollar store.
> 
> But if you must, then you can't go wrong with Pothos (aka devil's ivy). You can also use Syngonium (looks kinda like an arrowhead, only viney). I've used both in some of my T enclosure, and they're pretty tolerant. For you're G rosea tank, I wouldnt put any live plants at all. G roseas like it arid, while plants need a bit of watering once in a while. You can also put Tillandsias in your tank. Just have at least 3 available and rotate each one once every 2 weeks (2 in your window, 1 inside you tank). This way, each of your plants will get enough sunlight.
> 
> ...


Thanks! Never thought of fake plants


----------



## hassman789 (Jan 22, 2012)

I planted catgrass in my A. versicolor enclosure, it was very easy to grow. I'm not sure about toxicity or anything like that but I don't see any reason why it would be a bad idea. But I don't think this will be a long lasting plant, being it will probably die off.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TarantulaTyrant (Jan 23, 2012)

Will some types of Fern plants work? is my first question.....and i am growing some pothos, and got a few clippings off the one i bought, was just wondering if a A. Avic. pink toe will tolerate the plant as well as the plant tolerating the T's enclosure placement and so on..thanks!


----------



## hassman789 (Jan 23, 2012)

I don't see why a tarantula would not "tolerate" a plant, other than if being sharp (or something like that) or like extremely invasive. Just my guess. I plan on doing more planting in my enclosures!


----------



## Chicken Farmer (Jan 23, 2012)

maybe a peace lilly? but keep it in the pot. they don't like a lot of sun or the leaves go yellow. water when they dry out. they actually like to kind of dry out before being watered. i have mine in the basment in a room with a little tiny window. the plant is on the same wall as the window and is not in the light. so low room light works fine. they also make kind of cool flowers. mine has long stems with the leaf at the top. i have saw some that are kind of bush and short.


----------



## Louise E. Rothstein (Jan 24, 2012)

I think that Avicularias' humidity tolerance would tend to make them more "plant friendly" than desert tarantulas that prefer drier air than is compatible with watering plants in a confined space where moistened air lingers much longer than it would have done in an open desert.


----------



## *Self_DeFenCe* (Jan 26, 2012)

I use pothos in my most vertical jars and spiders like it. Provide a minimum of light and don't put too much of it, this vine is very invasive. Otherwise if you're looking for nicer plants and you have species that don't web like Poecilotheria, you can take a look at the Selaginella familly. It will make a nice lush carpet and even grow upward. Best suited with low ventilation setup and moist substrate.


----------



## pa3k_87 (Jan 27, 2012)

What's the secret to having a nice lush carpet of Selaginella? I bought a pot like a few months ago. I took some clippings to propagate in my terrarium and the cuttings die everytime. I tried planting them in a different pot, same thing happens. I still have the original plant but I can't seem to propagate it. Does it have to be a specific type of Selaginella? I know some species are better terrarium plants than others. Mine I think is called Sellaginella krussiana variegatus. It was sold as Frosted Fern from Walmart.


----------



## *Self_DeFenCe* (Jan 31, 2012)

Usually it's very easy, you need to provide a minimum of light (one 13w 6500k bulb is enough) during 8-10 hours and it grows. Make sure the soil stay moist but not wet and these plants don't like dry air. A too well  vented vivarium will make the tip of the plant die.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

